
Dating App Scams - pcast
https://www.theverge.com/21366576/dating-app-scams-romance-women-quarantine-coronavirus-scheme
======
laser
Until reading this I was under the impression that wire transfers were
guaranteed funds. Nearly everyone’s heard of wire transfer scams where a
scammers gets you to send funds and then it’s almost always
irreversible/you’re screwed. But I didn’t realize you could receive a wire
transfer and the bank could find it’s fake months later and remove the funds.
That’s insane. Good to know for the future, but how then does one receive
guaranteed funds? Cashier’s Cheque (or can those be found fake after deposit
too?)? Is receiving something like Bitcoin/Ether the only way to guarantee
funds are real? If you don’t trust the source what non-crypto mainstream
financial transfer tools can you use and be guaranteed? Are PayPal funds
guaranteed?

~~~
WorldMaker
My understanding is that wire transfers are guaranteed by the nation state at
the receiving side, which is one reason most Nigerian scams are Nigerian
because Nigeria will almost never refund/reverse a wire transfer and other
countries have different laws/perspectives.

I believe Cashier's Checks are still the safest option, because of most
Cashiers require upfront escrow of the funds involved. So long as you trust
the Cashier bank in the middle of the transaction, you should be safe?

> Are PayPal funds guaranteed?

Nope. Lots of eBay scams in the history books.

> Is receiving something like Bitcoin/Ether the only way to guarantee funds
> are real?

Depends on your opinion of forks, the likelihood of 51% attacks, and even the
underlying assumption that cryptocurrencies are "real". Not to mention you
probably aren't using a cryptocurrency as your day-to-day currency so you'll
encounter plenty of scams in the edges and exchange markets.

Also, there have been Ethereum smart contract scams already.

------
alex504
This is very, very sad. It is an extreme example of how when society moves
away from in person communication it becomes meaner. When you remove the in
person element people start acting much worse to each other.

~~~
awesomeideas
It's not just that. Even if everyone is just as nice, a low-friction online
environment allows the few bad actors to access more marks more quickly.

